# STAY AWAY FROM NISSAN!!!



## badger 87 (Jan 10, 2009)

Beware, i encourage every consumer in N. America to stay away from anything that nissan has to offer. I purchased a truck, a nissan frontier in 2005. The truck is actually not that bad, however NISSAN is. I deployed to iraq in DEC 2007 and Nissan had a computer glitch that made my acct 2 times 30 days late. I came home on leave in August and checked my credit report and to my suprise i had a bad remark on there from Nissan Financial. I have been on the phone with them over 5 hours all together and since nissan only offers customer support M-F basically 8-5 it is very hard to get any thing accomplished. I have talked to supervisors and they all apologized and admit that it is thier fault and the account was never late at all. I talked to one supervisor by the name of Sylvia and she promied me and guranteed me that the problem would be fixed. After hours on the phone later and after extreme frustration, nissan will not update my account to say it was never late. THey say they will, but somehow some other department other than customer service keeps making miskates. I started this progess in AUG 08 and as of today it is worse than ever. The customer service reps barley speak englsih and you cannot understand them and as i suspect they have hard problems understanding you. I have been restationed but must live away from my family now because of this credit report problem as i cannot get a mortage loan in this current market with that on my credit report. I have 2 daughters age 5, and 3 and i have already been deployed twice and due to nissans imcompetence i must live yet again away from my family. I encourage everyone, stay away from nissan. The products are okay and decent quality however there is no customer service nor do they care to back up their products. I have no clue where to turn for help on this matter and i just want to break down and friggen cry as it is soooooo frustating. THey admit they made a mistake but they will not fix it.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Ouch,man that blows. Sounds like the dealership took their sweet time to screw you over.Just make sure you direct your anger at the dealership and the leasing people?Cause Nissans are the most beautiful cars in the world.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

MajorTom said:


> Ouch,man that blows. Sounds like the dealership took their sweet time to screw you over.Just make sure you direct your anger at the dealership and the leasing people?Cause Nissans are the most beautiful cars in the world.


i actually agree with you on this one, about 97%. i think porsches are the most beautiful cars, but anyways...

to the thread starter, you do realize that your one bad experience is not going to sway an entire discussion board that exists for nissans, to stop buying anything nissan?
hopefully, your case is an isolated one. nissans are not really that bad. im sure the ford and chrysler boys have a lot more to bitch about...


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

You?Agree with me?Now thats a change of pace.Funny you mention Porsche,You know that the guy who designed the Carrera GT designed the R35 GTR? Even the styling is essentially the same. On a long enough timeline,the survival rate for everyone is eventually zero,Ford and Chrysler need to step into the light cause there days are over.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

MajorTom said:


> You?Agree with me?Now thats a change of pace.Funny you mention Porsche,You know that the guy who designed the Carrera GT designed the R35 GTR? Even the styling is essentially the same. On a long enough timeline,the survival rate for everyone is eventually zero,Ford and Chrysler need to step into the light cause there days are over.


lol, i limit my arguments/disgruntled comments to one thread at a time. i may not agree with you somewhere or get into it with you somewhere else, but each thread is a new thread and i hold no grudges. nothing personal here - its the internet. 
i had read that about the designers. pretty interesting if you think about it. the 911/996 etc platforms are very well designed platforms. its very smart to use the same knowledge on other platforms as well.


----------



## vrefron (Dec 18, 2007)

I had an awful experience myself with Toyota Financial, though I think they have a great product. It taught me to stay away from manufacturer financing companies in general. I finance cars through my credit union now. Bummer though.


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Yes its pretty interesting,not to get off subject but I wonder what other platforms can be applied the same way?Car companies are turning on their customers,the same way banks and mortgage companies did with the recession in full swing.My wife finances her car thru a credit union,and whenever I decide to fork over the downpayment on another new car I guess Ill do the same.Right now we hav my s13,my 02 Frontier,and her 03 Camry,and theyre all paid off except the Camry,we only have afew months left on it,thank gawd.I say avoid the credit vampires,cash is the way to go.These companies are all designed to mire you in more and more debt,and the auto industry isnt any different.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

MajorTom said:


> Yes its pretty interesting,not to get off subject but I wonder what other platforms can be applied the same way?


kinda like the saab aero and the wrx?


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

saab aero? Not familiar with it,i spend too much time staring at nissans.I assume its nowhere near as sporty as the wrx? Or maybe its hawt shit in..sweden?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

naw, its actually a saab with a wrx platform. saab wanted to break into the lower age brackets and came up with the aero. pretty nice idea if you want a saab with wrx upgradeability. after posting it though, im not so sure it falls under the same category as the gtr and porsche designer category...
Saab 9-2X Aero Review | The Truth About Cars


----------



## MajorTom-s13-rb20det (Jan 6, 2009)

Asleep said:


> naw, its actually a saab with a wrx platform. saab wanted to break into the lower age brackets and came up with the aero. pretty nice idea if you want a saab with wrx upgradeability. after posting it though, im not so sure it falls under the same category as the gtr and porsche designer category...
> Saab 9-2X Aero Review | The Truth About Cars


 BLAH HAH HA!!! Read the review,point taken.Ok so saab will prolly never have their big break into the import scene.The concept was there but to make it work I guess it would take a world class platform,Im surprised I never saw the Lancer morph into some Eagle or Plymouth counterpart like the eclipse did.I fully expected it to.


----------



## mister880 (Feb 16, 2005)

badger 87 said:


> Beware, i encourage every consumer in N. America to stay away from anything that nissan has to offer. I purchased a truck, a nissan frontier in 2005. The truck is actually not that bad, however NISSAN is. I deployed to iraq in DEC 2007 and Nissan had a computer glitch that made my acct 2 times 30 days late. I came home on leave in August and checked my credit report and to my suprise i had a bad remark on there from Nissan Financial. I have been on the phone with them over 5 hours all together and since nissan only offers customer support M-F basically 8-5 it is very hard to get any thing accomplished. I have talked to supervisors and they all apologized and admit that it is thier fault and the account was never late at all. I talked to one supervisor by the name of Sylvia and she promied me and guranteed me that the problem would be fixed. After hours on the phone later and after extreme frustration, nissan will not update my account to say it was never late. THey say they will, but somehow some other department other than customer service keeps making miskates. I started this progess in AUG 08 and as of today it is worse than ever. The customer service reps barley speak englsih and you cannot understand them and as i suspect they have hard problems understanding you. I have been restationed but must live away from my family now because of this credit report problem as i cannot get a mortage loan in this current market with that on my credit report. I have 2 daughters age 5, and 3 and i have already been deployed twice and due to nissans imcompetence i must live yet again away from my family. I encourage everyone, stay away from nissan. The products are okay and decent quality however there is no customer service nor do they care to back up their products. I have no clue where to turn for help on this matter and i just want to break down and friggen cry as it is soooooo frustating. THey admit they made a mistake but they will not fix it.


I had a problem with the company also. I bought a new Sentra in 03 and wanted to transfer it to my daughter who had moved out of state with it. She needed to have it in her name for insurance. They ran me though such a ringer with documentation that I gave up. To make a long story short, I borrowed money to pay off the balance of the loan. I had a 0% loan when I bought it. I even agreed to be responsible for the payments. I like Nissan cars but will never buy another for way I was treated.


----------



## Nissanman7166 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think the guy who started this thread was drunk or somethin. Ya its a bummer. credit union is definitely the way to go. There's nothin wrong with buyin a used nissan either and have it paid off... He'll I actually think thats the best way to go-- They last forever with routine maintenance! And "asleep" is definitely right. there's no way to sway the opinion of an entire forum of nissan lovers. We know better


----------



## griskath (Mar 3, 2009)

*Hello to Badger 87*

I too am a hater of all moneylenders. Your issue here is with the financial folk and not Nissan. Since you have already spent a great deal of effort in attempting to resolve with them directly spend a little bit more and you will get results-it will take time.

1. File a complaint with your Attorney General-you can do this online. They are required to investigate all submitted complaints.

2. File a another complaint with the BBB-also required to mediate a resolution-sorta-less effective than Attorney General-but it becomes a permanent part of the BBB profile for them and ALL the public can see that there has been a complaint and whether of not they have resolved it to the customers satisfaction.

3. And this one one scares ALL moneylenders! Find out if your state has a Dept. of Financial Institutions. (DFI) I live in WA and these folk are very effective. Again-online-file your complaint. This particular Dept. is the one in control of whether or not the 'money' transacting company is allowed to do business in your state. Ours recently filed a motion with the State Supreme Court to have Paramount Equity Mortgage license to conduct in our state revoked for deceptive lending practices. I imagine if you spent a bit of time searching your state's databases you might find find that you are not alone and possibly if enough of our voices are heard by the appropriate public officials-then these companies will have to either change their ways for real, or cease to do business. 


But...I digress...

So, my suggestion to you is,
copy the entire rant you posted here, paste it into word or text doc. Add as many details as you have available. Names, Dates, Loan info, and sorta put together a timeline of events reflecting the cascading horror that you have been subjected to. Save this document as though your life depended upon it. Then copy it into the online complaint forms that each of the three provide.

You will first receive those automated replies from each with your assigned case #, don't delete these! You will then be contacted by someone that is assigned to you. This could take time depending on each outfits current caseload. (My AG's office had over 26,000 complaints filed in 2008) Stay in touch with your new contacts. Once complaints are filed you will probably not ever have to talk to Nissan Finance again. 

Now, one or all of the above will ask you if you've submitted a dispute directly with any of the BIG 3 (Experian, Trans Union, Equifax). So, if you haven't you should now. Do this with a grain of salt as the FTC has accused all 3 in the of various violations...

State Attorneys, Regulatory and Governing bodies, Consumer Advocates are all here for US to utilize when corporate america has run amok!

Good Luck


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Nissan, like almost all car manufacturers, use a separate company for their financing. This company is completely separate in everything but name. So, your complaint is really with your finance company, not Nissan itself. GM, Ford, Toyota, Chrysler, and Honda all do the same thing. I live in a military town (Ft. Campbell), and I know about car finance companies trying to rip off people while their deployed. It isn't right, but then again, it isn't legal either. I suggest you follow the aforementioned suggestions above about filing with your Attorney General.

P.S. just remember, it is these finance companies and banks that got us in this economic downturn to begin with. So fight them, and fight them hard.


----------



## SGTseanzie (Apr 17, 2009)

dude, just win the lottery, and buy the car cash. problem solved


----------



## NOTACARGEEK (Apr 17, 2009)

*What????*



MajorTom said:


> Ouch,man that blows. Sounds like the dealership took their sweet time to screw you over.Just make sure you direct your anger at the dealership and the leasing people?Cause Nissans are the most beautiful cars in the world.




What are you talking about?? Why is this the dealership's fault?


----------



## NOTACARGEEK (Apr 17, 2009)

*What????*



MajorTom said:


> Ouch,man that blows. Sounds like the dealership took their sweet time to screw you over.Just make sure you direct your anger at the dealership and the leasing people?Cause Nissans are the most beautiful cars in the world.




What are you talking about?? Why is this the dealership's fault?
Too many people act in rage at the dealership without taking the time to really see where the problem lies.


----------



## BriguyLA (Mar 26, 2009)

Maybe you should contact the credit bureaus (Equifax, Transunion, and I forget the other one) for advice about what to do in your situation. If it comes to it, you might want to hire an attorney and sue them to get t off your record.


----------

